# High Tuition Vs. Low Tuition



## nickydafish (Oct 30, 2006)

I want to pursue a Culinary Degree instead of a certificate. I don't have a college degree, so that is why I decided on the degree course. With that being said, I've looked at NECI and Atlantic Culinary Academy. Both offer what I'm looking for, but are really expensive. The Art Institute in NYC isn't has high, but still up there. I'm not sure that I can get enough in loans and possibly grants to cover the cost. So I decided to look for a backup plan. I took the advice of others here and looked to community colleges. NYC College of Tech has a degree course in Hospitality Management. But when looking over the course outline, I felt it concentrated more on liberal arts and business rather than hands on experience in an actual professional kitchen. Now I understand the need for a balance between business and culinary skills and how I would need them both. But when I researched the schools I mentioned above, they included business knowledge but seemed to have lots more hands on and "real world" experience. So in the world of Culinary Schools, do you really get what you pay for? Thank you everyone.


----------



## nickydafish (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope I didn't give the wrong impression. I'm sorry if it sounded like I was being negative. I didn't mean to put any programs down and if I came off that way, I am sorry. I'm just at the point where I'm ready to "pull the trigger" if I find a program that fits me, and I guess I'm getting a little anxious about it. Right now, tuition is my biggest worry. NECI would be my first choice if I can afford it, the Essex campus is only fifteen minutes from my home, but again, I hope it is within my budget. Well, I'm gonna stop ranting now, thank you all for hearing me out.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

My personal advice after attending a high-tuition school. It really isnt "you get what you pay for". It is "You get what you put in it". No matter where you attend class, if you give everything (even general education classes) 100%, and you carry this work ethic throughout your career, you will be successful. I learned more getting paid to work for a hotel then I ever did in culinary school, BUT, I needed the basics I learned from my culinary education to get me in the door. 

Hospitality Management is not the same thing as Culinary Arts. HM is designed more for managers, though alot of students (including me) have decided to go the way of HM after graduating culinary school. The HM program at my school touches lightly on Culinary, but does not go into much depth. If you want a Culinary education, go with a Culinary program.


----------

